# Horrifying black pills



## IN 041 (Sep 7, 2019)

Next Thursday, people who were not alive for 9/11 will be able to vote in the united states.


----------



## VV 422 (Sep 7, 2019)

it is highly likely that both china and russia will outlast the united states. the experiment is doomed to fail and it's all teddy roosevelt's fault for allowing woodrow wilson to win the presidency


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 7, 2019)

I was about to call the OP a dumbass, but I did the math and everything checks out. And now I'm sad.


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 7, 2019)

umm they're raising a slave caste?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 7, 2019)

Medication has been discovered that makes people physically several years younger.

The side effects are you die that many years sooner.


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 7, 2019)

Most of us won't make any imprint or lasting impact on Earth. We exist, we go through the motions lying to ourselves that our life has greater purpose and merit than it actually does. We play the part, we grow too old to continue the role, we die, the people we know shed their tears and express their sorrows because that's what society expects. And we're slowly forgotten as time moves forward, if we're lucky, becoming nothing more than a momentarily fleeting thought in someone's mind, a "remember x?" before they carry on their own pageantry and repeat the cycle.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 7, 2019)

> Next Thursday, people who were not alive for 9/11 will be able to vote in the united states.



There is literally nothing horrifying nor blackpilled about that. (in fact, as very often the black pill indicates that the world your children will inhabit is going to be shit, hearing that children have grown up and become citizens is an anti-blackpill)

No really, if you're nearing the end of your early twenties and staring to realize that the younger kids become adults too, it's normal for that to give you pause. It's also normal for you to get over it long-term, but an occasional trait among the cows to flip out over each new milestone of new adults.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 7, 2019)

OK Buzzfeed

"Kids these days are YOUNGER than events from BEFORE THEY WERE BORN"

Mine: I want to see the world burn, but my career choice depends on social stability for there to be any demand for it.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't handle the extensional crisis that the universe is going to end one day and there will be nothing after that
i like to pretend that there will be other big bangs afterwards


----------



## Marco Fucko (Sep 7, 2019)

> Horrifying black pills
> Post the thoughts that make your skull want to collapse



OP is a faggot and nobody has said this yet.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't believe people who weren't alive during the fall of Rome are allowed to vote.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Sep 7, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> There is literally nothing horrifying nor blackpilled about that. (in fact, as very often the black pill indicates that the world your children will inhabit is going to be shit, hearing that children have grown up and become citizens is an anti-blackpill)
> 
> No really, if you're nearing the end of your early twenties and staring to realize that the younger kids become adults too, it's normal for that to give you pause. It's also normal for you to get over it long-term, but an occasional trait among the cows to flip out over each new milestone of new adults.


im a zoomer that has no memory of 9/11 but was at least alive for a good bit by 9/11. it's not really a blackpill but just surreal, a lot of people my age have this accepted idea that 9/11 changed the atomsphere of america completely and even the concept of us at least being alive before 9/11 vs growing up entirely in the 9/11 world fucks with me. the earliest memories of events i can recall was watching the start of the iraq war and it's crazy to realize a lot of hs students now don't even remember the bush era at all (hs freshmen were born in 2005 now). it's utimately meaningless beyond the overall aging process but it's weird to see the generational gap even over just a few years, in a way it makes me and my friends happy to have the same shared experience that's completely different to people just like 2 or 3 years younger than us


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Sep 7, 2019)

I had this thought when I was trying to sleep one time:

We only live once. I mean, we would all probably die after they invented flying cars. Our lives are over. Done. Everything will be an empty black void that never lasts.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 7, 2019)

{o}P II said:


> I can't handle the extensional crisis that the universe is going to end one day and there will be nothing after that
> i like to pretend that there will be other big bangs afterwards


Some scientists (and the buddhists, technically) think that it's a cycle, repeating over and over again.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 7, 2019)

Dick In a Drawer said:


> TL;DR "I'm special and people younger than me don't get it" sperging


No really. Younger adults will perennially crop up and while having feels when you first notice that is normal, you really don't want to wind up as some 60+ alcoholic who takes a shot every time he has to think about how his fully qualified doctor is 20 years younger than him and yet in his 40s. By your own admission you don't actually have the lived experience required to understand the difference between the worlds before and after 9/11.  So why pretend for imaginary internet points on KiwiFarms?


----------



## Random_Person_Online (Sep 7, 2019)

Black pillers are nihilistic faggots therefore, everything they do and say is meaningless.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 7, 2019)

There is a skeleton inside you right now


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Random_Person_Online said:


> Black pillers are nihilistic faggots therefore, everything they do and say is meaningless.




Right.

I actually feel blessed, by being kinda old. I won't live long enough to see the full extent of the creepily oozing shitshow that has become our society. And I have no kids! Thank The Maker.

No prolonged suffering, on my part.


----------



## Random_Person_Online (Sep 7, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> View attachment 926638
> Right.
> 
> I actually feel blessed, by being kinda old. I won't live long enough to see the full extent of the creepily oozing shitshow that has become our society. And I have no kids! Thank The Maker.
> ...



I live like a religious hermit for the most part, (such as Saint Anthony The Great) and I feel bad for most of my generation as they got indoctrinated with the bullshit that you find in SJW and far left circles. At least their kids are becoming more conservative and religious, so they won't have to deal with the craziness lefties and most millenials have brought onto society for very longer. Either that, or society will collapse.

I at least try to make an example of living a better life with actual moral values by attending mass more often and hopefully by next year, become a full member of the Catholic Church. I just see most black pillers as nihilistic fat slobs who are too lazy to get off their gaming chairs to actually change shit.

Black pillism isn't good for anyone. Even if nihilism were true, I still wouldn't embrace it as it would lead to moral and societal decay.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 7, 2019)

Recon said:


> Some scientists (and the buddhists, technically) think that it's a cycle, repeating over and over again.


All this has happened before.  All this will happen again. In every time and every place, the deeds of men remain the same.

Sucks when you realize this, though.


----------



## Bessie (Sep 7, 2019)

Zoosadists, pedophiles, serial killers, and other psychos exist. CIA niggers, too.


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 7, 2019)

{o}P II said:


> I can't handle the extensional crisis that the universe is going to end one day and there will be nothing after that
> i like to pretend that there will be other big bangs afterwards


I mean the first big bang came from nothing somehow right? So maybe it'll happen again? probably?


----------



## cockaine (Sep 7, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Medication has been discovered that makes people physically several years younger.
> 
> The side effects are you die that many years sooner.


His name? 

Albert Einstein.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Random_Person_Online said:


> I live like a religious hermit for the most part, (such as Saint Anthony The Great) and I feel bad for most of my generation as they got indoctrinated with the bullshit that you find in SJW and far left circles. At least their kids are becoming more conservative and religious, so they won't have to deal with the craziness lefties and most millenials have brought onto society for very longer. Either that, or society will collapse.
> 
> I at least try to make an example of living a better life with actual moral values by attending mass more often and hopefully by next year, become a full member of the Catholic Church. I just see most black pillers as nihilistic fat slobs who are too lazy to get off their gaming chairs to actually change shit.
> 
> Black pillism isn't good for anyone. Even if nihilism were true, I still wouldn't embrace it as it would lead to moral and societal decay.


Well, I don't believe I ever mentioned being "Black Pilled," or totally nihilistic, on my own part.

Perhaps you're simply using my post as a springboard for yours. That's OK.

I'm not "Black Pilled." Ought to be clear, from my expression of wishing to limit suffering. Cynical as it was.

Are you here to proselytize? That's OK, I suppose, as long as the board owner knows what you're up to and has no objections.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Sep 7, 2019)

Random_Person_Online said:


> Black pillers are nihilistic faggots therefore, everything they do and say is meaningless.



Hey man don't shit on us nihilists just because blackpillers are pussies that blink when the abyss stares back.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Bessie said:


> Zoosadists, pedophiles, serial killers, and other psychos exist. CIA niggers, too.


You seem to like niggers. That's ok. My mom's first husband was a nigger. She had a kid with that nigger, and she became my nigger sister. My sis from another Pop.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 7, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> There is a skeleton inside you right now


Fuck you you skellophobic asshole. That skelatin is supporting you and everything you do 24/7. It never complains or asks for anything, it's always there, giving you the support you need, silently standing there with you when you stand.

Thank you to all our bony friends who make this possible.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 7, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Fuck you you skellophobic asshole. That skelatin is supporting you and everything you do 24/7. It never complains or asks for anything, it's always there, giving you the support you need, silently standing there with you when you stand.
> 
> Thank you to all our bony friends who make this possible.


Thank Mr. Skeletal. I love and respec you every day.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 7, 2019)

Leaded petrol was probably a good thing for society.


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Most of us won't make any imprint or lasting impact on Earth. We exist, we go through the motions lying to ourselves that our life has greater purpose and merit than it actually does. We play the part, we grow too old to continue the role, we die, the people we know shed their tears and express their sorrows because that's what society expects. And we're slowly forgotten as time moves forward, if we're lucky, becoming nothing more than a momentarily fleeting thought in someone's mind, a "remember x?" before they carry on their own pageantry and repeat the cycle.



have kids


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 7, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> There is a skeleton inside you right now



that makes everyone gay


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 7, 2019)

cockaine said:


> His name?
> 
> Albert Einstein.



He had a name?

Monkey's Paw.  


TendieMan said:


> that makes everyone gay





I thought that made us endo.


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 7, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Fuck you you skellophobic asshole. That skelatin is supporting you and everything you do 24/7. It never complains or asks for anything, it's always there, giving you the support you need, silently standing there with you when you stand.
> 
> Thank you to all our bony friends who make this possible.


This post actually made my joints hurt. 

Also this is what the back of our eyes look like:


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 7, 2019)

Humans are aliens that originally evolved on another planet. We get bad backs & other joint pains because we evolved on a planet with lower gravity. We get sunburn easily because our original home was further from the sun & the reason we get so many fatal illnesses is because our immune system is not yet suited to this planet. And why is human birth so painful compared to other animals ? 

We are the only species of animal out of millions who need constant shelter & clothing.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Leaded petrol was probably a good thing for society.


It was a good thing for mechanical engineers in the 50s and 60s, who had no better solutions for engine wear. And gave no fucks about the environment.

Let's not even get into the topic of auto industry paint chip "disposal." There's documentaries about that. Watch 'em.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 7, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Humans are aliens that originally evolved on another planet. We get bad backs & other joint pains because we evolved on a planet with lower gravity. We get sunburn easily because our original home was further from the sun & the reason we get so many fatal illnesses is because our immune system is not yet suited to this planet. And why is human birth so painful compared to other animals ?
> 
> We are the only species of animal out of millions who need constant shelter & clothing.



So what you're saying is that space niggers are more evolved than us because they don't get sun burnt and are resistant to Malaria.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Sep 7, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> No really. Younger adults will perennially crop up and while having feels when you first notice that is normal, you really don't want to wind up as some 60+ alcoholic who takes a shot every time he has to think about how his fully qualified doctor is 20 years younger than him and yet in his 40s. By your own admission you don't actually have the lived experience required to understand the difference between the worlds before and after 9/11.  So why pretend for imaginary internet points on KiwiFarms?


it's autistic but i honestly think that the literal generation gaps of like 20+ years i would find more normal since it's more common sense, when i'm old the people that are as old as i am now would have different experiences. something i've wondered is if there's smaller the gaps for different generations culturally and stuff like that now, mainly because of the internet. like if in 1970 would a 20 year old and 25 year old feel like they have more in common in shared experiences versus now between an 18 year old and 20 year old or a 20 and 22 year old? for the 9/11 part honestly yeah it's a meaningless difference, i'm from ny and something i noticed with all my friends even know we have no recollection of 9/11 because of age when someone brought up the simple fact of people born after 9/11 are adults now we all find it weird and think it's significant, it's just the subconcious thing imbedded from what we heard growing up  + this feeling we already have a disconnect between someone in the same generation i guess accentuates the idea that this means something.


----------



## Psyduck (Sep 7, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Most of us won't make any imprint or lasting impact on Earth. We exist, we go through the motions lying to ourselves that our life has greater purpose and merit than it actually does. We play the part, we grow too old to continue the role, we die, the people we know shed their tears and express their sorrows because that's what society expects. And we're slowly forgotten as time moves forward, if we're lucky, becoming nothing more than a momentarily fleeting thought in someone's mind, a "remember x?" before they carry on their own pageantry and repeat the cycle.


Fuck you beat me to it


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 7, 2019)

Everything you learn about in history is the incomplete story at best, the true motives are purposely hidden to prevent inconvenient questions. Anything over a couple centuries old is almost certainly a complete lie.


----------



## PT 522 (Sep 7, 2019)

We are alone in the universe.


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Sep 10, 2019)

Bessie said:


> CIA niggers, too.



They exist, but got fired: https://www.newsweek.com/cia-narcolepsy-race-african-american-lawsuit-308494


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

Bessie said:


> Zoosadists, pedophiles, serial killers, and other psychos exist. CIA niggers, too.


Are you actually Black? Do you feel patronized when the site blurs out, "Nigger?"

Are you tired of answering this question?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2019)

There is absolutely no reason for anything to get better.  There will be major technological and medical advances, and 99 percent of people will not be privy to these things.  You will be kept in a constant state of dire need because you are most pliable and useful when you are needy and desperate.  Your rulers will want for very little.  Your privacy will vanish, deemed an unnecessary hindrance to "helping you".  You will be fed an endless stream of carefully-curated bullshit through a funnel, told what your rulers decide you should be told in order to elicit desired responses from you, and eventually you will be set against your neighbors and colleagues for the benefit, protection, and amusement of your rulers.  Friendship as a concept will vanish.  Community as a concept will be replaced with caste and role.  Life expectancy will mercifully drop for you, as you aren't even particularly useful past a certain age anyway, and you will see faint glimpses of your rulers (who, to you, will seem immortal and be effectively gods) gliding past you with heavily armed security retinues that dare you to do more than cower in their presence.  You will be chewed up, spat out, and eventually rendered into whatever the livestock-grade food-product of the future will be called, fed to your former associates.


----------



## Bessie (Sep 10, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Are you actually Black? Do you feel patronized when the site blurs out, "Nigger?"
> 
> Are you tired of answering this question?


I had to turn in my race card at the door. The chip on my shoulder requires me to feel patronized by absolutely everything, so the word "nigger" doesn't stand out. I am indifferent to this question, but I will ignore it if it comes up again.


----------



## edboy (Sep 10, 2019)

When I'm old and gray Burger King Chicken Fries will probably not exist anymore.


----------



## Bessie (Sep 10, 2019)

edboy said:


> When I'm old and gray Burger King Chicken Fries will probably not exist anymore.


Maybe you'll be dead by then.


----------



## Oaat (Sep 10, 2019)

This thread is weak, have these:

The universe is already past it's star-forming peak and had been for 11 billion years before we even had a chance to show up.

If you die without having children, you will be the first in your 3.5 billion years of lineage to have done so.

Humans have reached our limit in intelligence and higher IQ will be biologically selected against.

Intelligent life is like a chemical reaction that burns brightly and fizzles out in the blink of an eye compared to the cosmos. One day human society will reach a state of entropy. There will be no nations, no borders, no cultures, no religion, no higher purpose. There will be 2 races: 1% of people who will control everything, and 99%, who do what they are told. Eventually, the 1% may be overthrown, but it will be too late - inventiveness, intelligence, curiosity, and even sapience will be traits that have not been selected for in millennia. It will be impossible for the species to turn back at that point, and we will become like animals, living among the ruined buildings of our ancestors with no conception of what they are or how they got there. Humans will be out-competed by other animals who did not breed out their survival traits, and we will either become extinct, or at best return to nature from where we came. A nuclear war in the future would be devastating, but would actually delay this more dangerous process of stagnation.



SilkGnut said:


> Everything you learn about in history is the incomplete story at best, the true motives are purposely hidden to prevent inconvenient questions. Anything over a couple centuries old is almost certainly a complete lie.



Please elaborate.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

Bessie said:


> I had to turn in my race card at the door. The chip on my shoulder requires me to feel patronized by absolutely everything, so the word "nigger" doesn't stand out. I am indifferent to this question, but I will ignore it if it comes up again.





Oaat said:


> This thread is weak, have these:
> 
> "The universe is already past it's star-forming peak and had been for 11 billion years before we even had a chance to show up."
> 
> ...


----------



## Franjevina (Sep 10, 2019)

Hitler did nothing wrong .


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> Hitler did nothing wrong .


He failed.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 10, 2019)

Traps are gay.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> Hitler did nothing wrong .


Fuck you; yes he did. You Shitposting nitwit.

In 100,00 years, though, if we're still here, no one will care -- there may be even GREATER Genocides to worry about as resources become strategic and scarce.


----------



## DtoDab (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a growing fear cancel culture might become rather entangled with the financial and bancary system, deeply harming the capacity individuals have to voice dissent or political opinions that are unpopular.

Things like Apple having a credit card and unified logins for social media make me fear we may see some form of private sector "social credit score" appear in the future very soon, probably first in Europe.

Honestly, current culture and social media give me the creeps.

Said "nigger" 10 years ago on Twitter? Whoops looks like your bank account was cancelled bigot.

What is even worse, what is deemed acceptable changes by the day so you never know where the purity tests will lead


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 10, 2019)

Oaat said:


> Please elaborate.


Most events highlighted in history will almost certainly be given incidental motives, the people who can impact the world stage think on a far larger scale than what is presented. Lies have been presented as truths since the invention of print, countless questionable attacks have occurred where the population's knowledge of the events have had zero impact on how the incidents were recorded.

I do not feel it is too unreasonable that a superpower may have changed history in ways unfathomable to the average person on the street. I question when exactly Anno Domini was implemented as a widespread system, and if some common excuses for why things persisted as they did (Native Americans being referred to as Indians for 500 years and nobody questioning it when the East India Company owned most of the world's printing presses at the time? Fucking please) are overlooking some key details which would smooth out the historical record.

Why DID Constantinople get the works?


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 10, 2019)

First time I saw this I thought I was gonna keel over. I don't usually react to this shit but  this is horrible.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Sep 11, 2019)

There will always be a push for more widespread acceptance of degeneracy; right now it's troons in the womens bathrooms and 'bake the cake bigot' but they're already testing the waters on dogfuckers and pedosexuals, see DesmondIsAmazing.

The slippery slope is very real, and only ends with a crash.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 11, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Everything you learn about in history is the incomplete story at best, the true motives are purposely hidden to prevent inconvenient questions. Anything over a couple centuries old is almost certainly a complete lie.



So was the civil war about slavery?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 11, 2019)

There will be a time in the future, whether it be near or far, that every single Nintendo 64 on the planet will no longer function.


----------



## Pinochet's Pilot (Sep 11, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Why DID Constantinople get the works?



Because "Allahu Ackbar" has been a problem longer than 18 years ago.


----------



## Bogs (Sep 11, 2019)

sadpill: Outer Space exploration is ultimately pointless


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 11, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> So was the civil war about slavery?


I feel like I just posted this but I can not do much better than my friend Apu.









						Apu Explains the Civil War's Cause
					

The certainty the President recently expressed that Andrew Jackson could have prevented the Civil War confirms the suspicion that he lacks grounding in the h...




					www.youtube.com
				




At least initially the leaders of the South seemed to care more about it than Lincoln, he was quoted early on as saying that keeping the union together was far more important to him than the freedom of slaves. That sly mofo changed his tune once Britain started pointing out how analogous the south's situation was to that of the colonies, and how they had been eventually released. Once the war was more centered on the morality of slavery it was far easier to keep up public relations. 

Historians tell me no, but I really wonder if the Confederates who claimed to care about states rights during the Civil War had any relation to the Confederates who said they cared about states rights before the Constitution came in to play. They have literally the same name for their adherents and espouse the same beliefs, after all. 


Pinochet's Pilot said:


> Because "Allahu Ackbar" has been a problem longer than 18 years ago.


Back when Mohammedans and Mooselmen were a thing. Way better names than Muslims I feel.

*Sets my feet upon an ottoman*

If you want some "fun" search genocides from the past couple of centuries then trace the ancestry and political history of the groups being knocked out. It is astounding how the Russia and the middle east have changed since the late 1700s.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 11, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Fuck you; yes he did. You Shitposting nitwit.
> 
> In 100,00 years, though, if we're still here, no one will care -- there may be even GREATER Genocides to worry about as resources become strategic and scarce.



We won't be here. Not when President Rashida Tlaib invites her Palestinian friends to aloha snackbar all the Western imperialists.

I can't even spell Tlaib without looking it up, how Islamophobic of me.


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 11, 2019)

After 4 generations, nobody in your family will even have the ability to remember you.
After 100 years, 99% of all music recorded in the last century will be forgotten.
In 250 years, around the work of one person per billion will be even nichely known, the rest buried in multi-yobybyte archives haphazardly categorized in unsearchable formats, and it's very possible not a single country that exists today will still be there.
In 500 years, practically every megacorperation/monolithic IP we can't escape from today will be out of business and be a footnote in "what to do, what not to do."
Essentially every building made in the last 200 years will be gone by 3000. Manmade landmarks will be bits of rust and rubble long before.
If humanity ever escapes Earth and recolonizes some far off planet, all nonessential records of human history will be lost.
Earth itself will be gone in around 5 billion years, and there is little chance we will ever venture outside the Milky Way as the distance between galaxies grows at an exponential rate, already far faster than the speed of light itself.
Eventually the distance becomes so severe, the night sky will grow increasingly ever so darker as light and assorted radiation from outside galaxies vanish as they're simply too slow, and our evolved descendants could quite possibly never know there's more to the universe than just the Milky Way.
Assuming we live long enough and shack up in the right solar system, the night itself could become pitch black as all stars within our galaxy wink out, with nary a moon to light up the night.
Further assuming humanity survives even past that, we're doomed to go extinct as the last star goes out, with either our fates being resigned to dying in a stellar phenomena, freezing to death, or somehow lasting long enough for us to starve or die of thirst.
Long past then, all of the black holes in the universe will evaporate, and all atomic and subatomic matter decomposes into their most basic forms.
The cosmos will become a vast ocean of pitch black emptiness, forever doomed to never see a new event ever again.
Even if the universe drops down to a lower state of energy, and a new realm of physics and matter overwrite what exists at the speed of light, it will never overtake the expansion the tides of dark matter and energy push and pull.

Tl;dr nothing you do will ever be remembered so just be selfish and have a good 90 or so years with your heartsweet.


----------



## byuu (Sep 11, 2019)

Santa isn't real


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 11, 2019)

All democratic trappings are a sham. The elites already run everything.

WWIII will start sometime in ~2070 as the last oil runs out and nations self-destruct, assuming we don't have a tard running a country who nosedives a major nation.


----------



## Arctic (Sep 11, 2019)

White people will be a minority in the US, Western Europe and Australia within your lifetime. New Orleans will be underwater within your lifetime. Mankind will never colonize other planets or moons. The Epstein trafficking ring will continue to operate in his absence.


----------



## MZ 052 (Sep 11, 2019)

there will never be a witch house revival


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 12, 2019)

All language and culture is a palimpsest of violence whose origins will never be understood and whose consequences will never be resolved. The sins and virtues of our ancestors fade back into history, while the consequences of their actions diffuse into unreadable noise. We will be equally opaque to our own descendants, and there will never be justice, resolution, or conclusion for anything that happens in our lifetimes.


----------



## Oaat (Sep 12, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Most events highlighted in history will almost certainly be given incidental motives, the people who can impact the world stage think on a far larger scale than what is presented. Lies have been presented as truths since the invention of print, countless questionable attacks have occurred where the population's knowledge of the events have had zero impact on how the incidents were recorded.
> 
> I do not feel it is too unreasonable that a superpower may have changed history in ways unfathomable to the average person on the street. I question when exactly Anno Domini was implemented as a widespread system, and if some common excuses for why things persisted as they did (Native Americans being referred to as Indians for 500 years and nobody questioning it when the East India Company owned most of the world's printing presses at the time? Fucking please) are overlooking some key details which would smooth out the historical record.
> 
> Why DID Constantinople get the works?



But the East India Company was founded after Columbus. Unless you just think the name would have changed earlier?

I know how history can be made less accurate to fit a narrative, or that reporting can leave out inconvenient details or even make stuff up, but you said that anything over a couple centuries old is almost certainly a complete lie. Just how big of a lie are we talking about? Did the Roman Empire not exist or something? Do you have a theory for how history actually happened? Or is it that the small lies compound on each other so that everything except the broadest strokes must be a fiction, even if not ideologically driven?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Sep 12, 2019)

In your lifetime you will see man-made horrors beyond your comprehension.


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 12, 2019)

Oaat said:


> But the East India Company was founded after Columbus. Unless you just think the name would have changed earlier?
> 
> I know how history can be made less accurate to fit a narrative, or that reporting can leave out inconvenient details or even make stuff up, but you said that anything over a couple centuries old is almost certainly a complete lie. Just how big of a lie are we talking about? Did the Roman Empire not exist or something? Do you have a theory for how history actually happened? Or is it that the small lies compound on each other so that everything except the broadest strokes must be a fiction, even if not ideologically driven?


I am pretty sure that at some point over 500 years SOMEBODY would have said SOMETHING... unless there is a narrative that is served by confusion. While I will admit Columbus's travels were closer to the earlier land companies like Muscovy I am confident that all these religious/government organized conglomerates (there were a shockingly large amount of them) who had the goal of "opening trade with natives" and ended up dealing with genocides of said natives are all interrelated.

I strongly believe The Roman Empire existed, depending whose definition you want to go by I would buy that it has existed a bunch of times, sometimes with multiple iterations ongoing simultaneously. Granted, I am entirely convinced that the timelines were rearranged and they existed far closer to modern day than what is portrayed, but the fact that the concept of antiquity lost falls apart the moment any sort of scrutiny is cast upon it is a different subject than whether or not there was a Roman Empire.

If you want a summarized overarching theory, there was a giant nation that covered most of Asia called Tartarie. Check out 18th century maps for examples, my local library was able to pull out an old one that sated my skepticism. They seemed to be one of, if not the greatest powers in the world and are commonly known as steppe people today. You have probably heard of The Silk Road? This confederation of nations (though the mongols were at the heart, many peoples constituted the extensive lands) ran Asia and had pushed in to Europe until... something happened. Starting in the 1800s people stop talking about this once gigantic nation, and by the 1900s it has been forgotten entirely. Then you start looking at what has happened to the peoples who used to populate these lands and it paints one fuck of an ugly picture. Ukraine, Iraq, Mongolia, Kazakhstan, Romania, Korea, it is fucking mind blowing how you can basically figure out the borders of this ancient nation just by looking at what areas have had a terrible last century or two.

Some fuckery happened. I can not tell you exactly what, but it feels like WW1 was the last gasp of these peoples and since then it has just been cleanup duty. The more I have dug the more nonsense I find to support the theory, like how the antagonists in WW1 were often labeled "The Huns". Kaiser Wilheim's speech feels like a shit explanation compared to the enemy being literally people who had Hun blood in their ancestry. Or how anyone who slept through high school history can name tons of ancient civilizations that did not have a fraction of the reach of these Tartarians but in all my talks I have found one fucking person who had actually heard of the damned place before? They were in maps and books in the 1800s and they dominated Asia in a way nobody ever has and then all of a sudden they are gone and nobody knows who the fuck they were. Oh, and to tie this to the beginning of my post... those land companies I mentioned? Their armies were often bigger than those of the nations where they claimed to represent. They were not creating trade routes, mofos were "inheriting" them.

I could be crazy... but the flag of the East India Trade Company


>



...and the first official flag of the US...






seem just a bit too similar to be coincidence to me.


----------



## Oaat (Sep 12, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> I am pretty sure that at some point over 500 years SOMEBODY would have said SOMETHING... unless there is a narrative that is served by confusion. While I will admit Columbus's travels were closer to the earlier land companies like Muscovy I am confident that all these religious/government organized conglomerates (there were a shockingly large amount of them) who had the goal of "opening trade with natives" and ended up dealing with genocides of said natives are all interrelated.
> 
> I strongly believe The Roman Empire existed, depending whose definition you want to go by I would buy that it has existed a bunch of times, sometimes with multiple iterations ongoing simultaneously. Granted, I am entirely convinced that the timelines were rearranged and they existed far closer to modern day than what is portrayed, but the fact that the concept of antiquity lost falls apart the moment any sort of scrutiny is cast upon it is a different subject than whether or not there was a Roman Empire.
> 
> ...



Thanks for spelling it out for me senpai. I have heard of Tartary and of the possibility that centuries were added to the calendar. But I'd never given it much thought. (Assumed it was a generic name for a stretch of land.) Looking down this rabbit hole, I'm starting to see what you mean about the amount of fiction that could be in history.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 12, 2019)

To ban 3d printed weapons and weapon platforms almost all internet traffic is going to be heavily moderated and torrenting will be stopped in some way. One day technical knowledge will be regulated as well. Have fun filling out the paperwork for your programming textbook after completing your mandatory background check for purchasing 3d modeling software.

Drones can be 3d printed, so can fully automatic firearms with the right modifications.









						Prototype Quadrotor with Machine Gun!
					

CLICK TO TWEET: http://clicktotweet.com/btP1u FPSRussia Shirts: http://fpsrussia.spreadshirt.com/-C94489 Twitter: http://twitter.com/THEFPSHOW FaceBook: http...




					www.youtube.com
				











						PERFORMANCE TEST - 3D PRINTED TANK #8
					

I brought the tank to the field and gave it a good run. I'm very surprised about the full speed of this thing which has its own issues... but I've learned a ...




					www.youtube.com
				











						How to make a DJI Mavic Clone Quadcopter With 3D Printer
					

In this video, i am using 3D Printer, and i will make a DJI Mavic Clone Quadcopter at Home, Hope you guys will enjoy this !!! - Parts that you need : + Trans...




					www.youtube.com
				











						3D Printed AR-15 Test Fire!!
					

UPDATE: Just to be clear, this is NOT entirely 3d printed! Only the lower receiver and the stock are plastic. The rest of it is REAL METAL. The barrel is cer...




					www.youtube.com
				




Its not hard to imagine how quickly Congress is going to have a fit once someone makes an open source weapons platform that can be made from Ebay electronics, then releases the instructions for how to make it online.









						YOLO Object Detection (TensorFlow tutorial)
					

You Only Look Once - this object detection algorithm is currently the state of the art, outperforming R-CNN and it's variants. I'll go into some different ob...




					www.youtube.com
				



Using open source software you cam program machines to detect humans, judge the distance to them, and do ballistics calculations.









						Thrusty McThrustFace - Level 2 Cert Attempt
					

Time to get that Level 3 cert amirite? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Details on High Powered Rocketry Levels: https://www.nar.org/high-power-rocketry-info/ BAMA Recovery Systems...




					www.youtube.com
				



You can also make guided missiles and rockets. 

We stand on the edge between government control of our lives through technology, and complete anarchy through open source. Every time open source tech becomes more powerful, the government becomes more authoritative for "our protection".

Soon open source biology and chemistry will be more powerful. Biohacking is already seen as a threat. It is no longer government backed researchers in multi billion dollar laboratories manufacturing superbugs, in 30 years it will be teenagers in their parents garage.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 13, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 933701
> 
> To ban 3d printed weapons and weapon platforms almost all internet traffic is going to be heavily moderated and torrenting will be stopped in some way. One day technical knowledge will be regulated as well. Have fun filling out the paperwork for your programming textbook after completing your mandatory background check for purchasing 3d modeling software.
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah that’s good and all but can I 3D print a girlfriend or not?


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 13, 2019)

you know when you think about it technology is going to or has reached the point where AIs can mimic voices and accents to the point that your favorite streamers have given enough of their vocal fingerprint to essentially be replaced whenever they drop dead. And the kicker is you'd never know they weren't the original. You'd be unable to tell with deepfake technology. A walking zombie wearing someone else's face and voice. A hell where your bones are unable to rest dancing on a string for children for all eternity.


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Oaat said:


> Thanks for spelling it out for me senpai. I have heard of Tartary and of the possibility that centuries were added to the calendar. But I'd never given it much thought. (Assumed it was a generic name for a stretch of land.) Looking down this rabbit hole, I'm starting to see what you mean about the amount of fiction that could be in history.


I am no expert, just somebody who has gone out of their way to dig a bit deeper than most. 

Here's a fun one, astronomers can now tell reliably when many astrological events happened in history using the fairly predictable patterns most of these bodies take. Cross reference this with when historians claim that ancient eclipses happened and you will often have hundreds of years of discrepancy. 

I can only bump in to so many issues like that before I get curious enough to do my own research. A lot of this shit is not well hidden at all.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 14, 2019)

The quantum immortality theory is very possible.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 14, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> I am pretty sure that at some point over 500 years SOMEBODY would have said SOMETHING... unless there is a narrative that is served by confusion. While I will admit Columbus's travels were closer to the earlier land companies like Muscovy I am confident that all these religious/government organized conglomerates (there were a shockingly large amount of them) who had the goal of "opening trade with natives" and ended up dealing with genocides of said natives are all interrelated.
> 
> I strongly believe The Roman Empire existed, depending whose definition you want to go by I would buy that it has existed a bunch of times, sometimes with multiple iterations ongoing simultaneously. Granted, I am entirely convinced that the timelines were rearranged and they existed far closer to modern day than what is portrayed, but the fact that the concept of antiquity lost falls apart the moment any sort of scrutiny is cast upon it is a different subject than whether or not there was a Roman Empire.
> 
> ...


Tartary was just a name for the Eurasian steppe that was owned by a bunch of different horsefuckers, it was only ever united under the Gokturks, Mongolia and Russia.


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 15, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Tartary was just a name for the Eurasian steppe that was owned by a bunch of different horsefuckers, it was only ever united under the Gokturks, Mongolia and Russia.


Alternatively the Chinese word for Barbarian was Ta-Ta and historians just prefer to use the word Tatar, it all depends which books you wish to believe. Not saying yours are wrong (and I agree that the widespread obsession with all things Tartaria is overblown) but I am absolutely confident turko-mongolic steppe people were a far bigger deal than what is commonly talked about these days. The history of how the land companies acted throughout Asia and the world at large is far from subtle.

As to what lands they owned...






That is pretty far south for Mongolia. I guess it may have been considered Mongolia at one time, or maybe we are talking Russia as in the whole fucking USSR plus a chunk of China, but they seemed like major players.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 15, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Alternatively the Chinese word for Barbarian was Ta-Ta and historians just prefer to use the word Tatar, it all depends which books you wish to believe. Not saying yours are wrong (and I agree that the widespread obsession with all things Tartaria is overblown) but I am absolutely confident turko-mongolic steppe people were a far bigger deal than what is commonly talked about these days. The history of how the land companies acted throughout Asia and the world at large is far from subtle.
> 
> As to what lands they owned...
> 
> ...


All of this is basically the equivalent of we wuzzing that there was a Pan African KANGZ empire because our maps call it Africa.


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 15, 2019)

Basil II said:


> All of this is basically the equivalent of we wuzzing that there was a Pan African KANGZ empire because our maps call it Africa.


I am too lazy to source my info, especially when talking to somebody like yourself, so who am I to call you wrong?


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm awake.


Pissflaps.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 15, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> After 4 generations, nobody in your family will even have the ability to remember you.
> After 100 years, 99% of all music recorded in the last century will be forgotten.
> In 250 years, around the work of one person per billion will be even nichely known, the rest buried in multi-yobybyte archives haphazardly categorized in unsearchable formats, and it's very possible not a single country that exists today will still be there.



Is that not kind of freeing though?

This is something I worry about myself, about leaving behind some kind of "legacy" when I'm gone, do I want to strive to become some famous writer or filmmaker or something like that?

Or should I just focus on trying to make my life as happy for me as I can and not worry about any sort of fame? The idea of it not really mattering, that we're all doomed to be forgotten eventually anyway, is actually kind of freeing if you look at it in a certain way.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 15, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Is that not kind of freeing though?
> 
> This is something I worry about myself, about leaving behind some kind of "legacy" when I'm gone, do I want to strive to become some famous writer or filmmaker or something like that?
> 
> Or should I just focus on trying to make my life as happy for me as I can and not worry about any sort of fame? The idea of it not really mattering, that we're all doomed to be forgotten eventually anyway, is actually kind of freeing if you look at it in a certain way.



Stoicism has a lot to say about this concept, and I have taken to it recently.

Along these lines, I found what Marcus Aurelius said (among other things) to be a very powerful and liberating thing: "you are but a little soul carrying around a corpse."

I think it is totally fine, if not good, that we are eventually swept away by the sands of time. For some reason I think a lot of western culture has a hard time dealing with this compared to others and I am not sure why.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Sep 15, 2019)

RussianParasite said:


> Stoicism has a lot to say about this concept, and I have taken to it recently.
> 
> Along these lines, I found what Marcus Aurelius said (among other things) to be a very powerful and liberating thing: "you are but a little soul carrying around a corpse."
> 
> I think it is totally fine, if not good, that we are eventually swept away by the sands of time. For some reason I think a lot of western culture has a hard time dealing with this compared to others and I am not sure why.


It helps to temper the horror of your own mortality if you can at least take comfort in the fact that the brutal dictators, serial killers, and the like are all going to die, too.  Thank God we only have a short time on the planet.  It minimizes the damage that either evil or stupidity can do as each new generation of idiots/assholes has a learning curve to deal with before they can really mess things up.  It would be nice if the good guys got to live longer -- but at least the current system balances things out for the most part.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 16, 2019)

RussianParasite said:


> I think it is totally fine, if not good, that we are eventually swept away by the sands of time. For some reason I think a lot of western culture has a hard time dealing with this compared to others and I am not sure why.


Because without the west, the entire world would go to shit outside of some parts of asia.

You also have a long history of the western world going out of their way to preserve information for future generations. If you're dealing with such a long length of time nobody can really say if what you did was futile or not because nobody would really know. But if you preserve it, there is now a chance where as before there was currently none.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 16, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> Because without the west, the entire world would go to shit outside of some parts of asia.


Oh no not the poor kangz. Womp womp



Marissa Moira said:


> You also have a long history of the western world going out of their way to preserve information for future generations. If you're dealing with such a long length of time nobody can really say if what you did was futile or not because nobody would really know. But if you preserve it, there is now a chance where as before there was currently none.


Tbh I dont see how stoic/"eastern" acceptance of mortality is mutually exclusive with preserving knowledge and history. In fact, I'd say its demonstrably not.

Oh right,  blackpills.... Um....

If you're American, shlomo sacrificed your foreskin to make facial cream for some thot


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: the duality of man


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 18, 2019)

SilkGnut said:


> Alternatively the Chinese word for Barbarian was Ta-Ta and historians just prefer to use the word Tatar, it all depends which books you wish to believe. Not saying yours are wrong (and I agree that the widespread obsession with all things Tartaria is overblown) but I am absolutely confident turko-mongolic steppe people were a far bigger deal than what is commonly talked about these days. The history of how the land companies acted throughout Asia and the world at large is far from subtle.
> 
> As to what lands they owned...
> 
> ...



Bruh, that's not a state, just a territory full of different tribes. Like plastering the word "Africa" over Africa because you can't be assed to label every group and understand the complicated diplomatic relationships between them, or just labeling any European claims as a colony regardless of who actually controlled the area.


----------



## SilkGnut (Sep 18, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Bruh, that's not a state, just a territory full of different tribes. Like plastering the word "Africa" over Africa because you can't be assed to label every group and understand the complicated diplomatic relationships between them, or just labeling any European claims as a colony regardless of who actually controlled the area.


If not for the Muscovy Company and it's kin I would buy that, but the way they started showing up right when the Mongolian (or Tartarian) Golden Horde is falling apart feels far from coincidental, given the mission of said land companies. These were not some nobodies these were the same motherfuckers who had been running Asia via the Golden Horde not long previously.

I would agree that it was likely not a traditional state as we imagine one today, from what I have read they felt more like a loose confederation of allied peoples who remained relatively distinct. Still, I have to imagine they were a fairly significant presence if no nation found it worth their while to expand their borders in to that gigantic mass of land. Look at China hiding off in the corner, they were not building all them walls for random barbarians.


----------



## Shibaru (Sep 27, 2019)

We have so many Technological Advancements (3D Printers, Robotic Arms, Vertical Farming, Virtual Currency, etc) and all we can do is either somehow turn them into sex toys, or use them in dumb ways.


----------



## Applejack (Sep 27, 2019)

Everything is an illusion created by federal officers that happen to be bioluminescent


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 27, 2019)

Having a black pill and not able to to drop it because you would have to dox yourself.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Hypergamy. Chads unfairly get more cooch than previously thought.


----------

